# Set up the way Dennis the Mence would have his slingshot OM



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well my friends I have here is a real bean shooter from a friend in Georgia....I know it is really hard to find any real red tire rubber

So I used the next best thing Linatex with a large leather pouch for rocks..Yup the shooter is a real sweet shooter..

Thank You for views & comments.......AKAOldmiser


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Sweet.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice flip!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very nice Oldmiser but i think Dennis the menace should shorten those forks a little or it's going to rough on your arthritis you have in your hands,just looking out for you


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice OM . Do you draw it against the ties like Rufuss or pull the bands over the top ?


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

treefork said:


> Nice OM . Do you draw it against the ties like Rufuss or pull the bands over the top ?


Well if have check the way Rufuss tied the bands on this shooter......he had the elastic's come from the back side of the fork over the fork and down may be

a inch & tied..so he had his shooter very well..so yes he would have pulled against the tie....OM

PS Mr TreeFork you are correct as well.....I did a check & found there was 3 different ways Rufuss tied the band set


----------



## DarrinGlennCook (Jan 5, 2013)

That really Looks Awesome.....


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

So cool. Way awesome


----------



## Mr. Clean (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice and simple.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

A classic SS !


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

Love this stuff!!! Great shooter


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Way to go


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Classic style.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Retro, wicked, and cool.


----------

